# Nintendo Account link help



## 5leeve (Aug 9, 2020)

I recently had to get a new iphone because my old one's battery crapped out on me. When i try to link my Nintendo account on Pocket Camp on my new iphone, it gives me an error message saying that my account is already synced to another smart device. It doesn't give me option to change any settings after this and doesn't let me go past the title screen without starting a new game.



Before my old phone finally stopped turning on, i had deleted the app thinking it would "un-sync" my account along with it, but it didn't. I've tried several troubleshooting steps from the nintendo website and in-game help sections to no avail. I've been on the phone with three different customer service representatives, and none were able to help. I'm attempting this forum as a last resort for help because the thought of having to start the game over from scratch is just no.



hopefully one of yall can be a better help than the actual nintendo people :\



Thanks.



-Steve


----------



## dragonair (Aug 10, 2020)

Have you actually used the in-game support ticket system? Nintendo customer support isn't able to assist because the game is developed by a different subsidiary.


----------

